# Trouble with Front Lawn in Colorado



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

Looking for some advice on my front lawn. I treat my front lawn and back lawn roughly the same, although I water my back lawn less and it does great.

So what are the issues I see with the front lawn?
1) I have a hard time getting it to grow. Even when I fertilize, it just barely grows. I'm usually lucky after fertilization to even get 1/4 inch growth in some parts of the front lawn, and about half of it won't grow at all. I have to mow it right at 3 inches because I can't get it to grow any taller, and even then some of the yard never gets that tall. Early spring, Quite frequently it will go to seed early when i't only 2-3 inches tall.
2) I get circles in the yard that at times look like dog urine spots, but I don't let my dog pee in the front yard, and they are not near the front of the yard where people do let their dogs pee. The circles also seem to shift over time, almost like they are ever expanding outward.

What is the set up? Just used a square for simplicity, but it's not quite square.



I then have a driveway and sidewalk on the East and South side. Generally it is the East and South Sides that do the worst. The circles are on the east side. South Side struggles with enough water. I have 5 sprinklers. In the corners and then one in the center. Also a few small trees on the west side that give some of the yard ok shade through part of the day.

Here are some pictures of the yard itself: All pictures are after a week of growth and before mowing.

Along the east side:



Then along the south side:



Here is the full front lawn for reference:


The lawn is looking a bit better right now than it did during the heat of summer.

Location: This is Colorad SPrings, CO so very arrid.

Irrigation:
I have it set up to run on Tuesdays and Fridays overnight for 2 sets of 19 minutes each day. My backyard is the same except there it's 2 sets of betwen 13 and 16 minutes. I spot water on Sundays then. usually end up spot watering along south and east sides lots when warm.

Fertilize: I fertilize every 6 weeks. I use Scott's. I use the spring crab grass preventer (end march), then normal weed and feed through summer and then a fall winterizer mid to late october.

History: This lawn was put in maybe 8 years ago. I have very sandy soil. The contractor did ammend it some. No idea if it was enough. I've tried overseeding with a fescue/kbg mix a few times. Do get it aerated in the spring.

Things I've contemplated:
1) Adding 2 sprinkler heads in middle of east and south side.
2) over seeding again. But feel like there is something wrong
3) testing soil? no idea where to start
4) Changing irrigation schedule to 3 days?

I'm just not sure where to start. I just struggle to get it to grow well. My back yard every week grows 1-3 inches depending on warmth and how recently I've fertilized. Front yard at best part of the yard may grow 1/4 inch.

What have I forgotten to add? Thanks in advance.

Greg


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

And just for reference, here is a picture of my back yard before I mow after a week of growth. I fertilize exactly the same and water a bit less on the back yard. Almost always at least 1-2 inches of growth over a week.


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

Testing soil will be good idea. You might me lacking Macro or Micro nutrition or soil acidity might be too low or too high. I have sandy soil and for me 2 days watering isn't enough especialy my front yard which is west facing. If you can get a moisture sensor you will know how soon your soil will need water. My soil is alkaline and it needs acidifier or it doesn't grow properly. 
The first photo does not look like dog spot to me. They usually burn in the middle and have dark green around, this one seems the oposite, have you checked if it could be something else?


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

Those circles are fungus almost certainly, ring spot.

I would agree with the soil test. Treat for the ring spot, it is a multi step process so catch one of the videos on Youtube or something. That will probably go a long way to making it better by itself.


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

Look at the "Pest and Lawn Ginja" chanel he has good videos for what is wrong with my lawn.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

How many hours of sun do you get in the summer and how many hours in the fall?


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks so much for the recommendations last fall! I put some fungicide down last fall and plan to be very consistent with the application of it this year. I'm hoping that will fix the ring spot.

For the issues with the grass growing, I also just sent off my first soil sample and this is the result and would love some help with it. If this is not the right format let me know.

What would you recommend? I've already put on a first application of Scotts Spring fertilizer and one pass of Revive about a week before I sent off the sample.

EDIT: I'm going to put a post in the Soil Fertility forum with the soil sample. That probably makes more sense.

Here is the post in the Soil Fertility board

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=27207


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you post some recent pictures of the front and back? List also the fertilizer applications in the last months.


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

I'll get some new pictures when the snow melts this weekend. But even this week before the snow, the backyard had grown close to an inch where it was growing. Front yard barely at all.

Application since last spring is this. Approximate dates. Always used the recommended on the rotary spreader.

4/1/20 - 
Scott's Spring with crabgrass control 26-0-3
Revive Organic Soil Lawn Treatment Granules

5/27
Scott's Turf Builder weed and feed 28-0-3
Revive Organic Soil Lawn Treatment Granules

7/15
Scott's Turf Builder weed and feed 28-0-3
Revive Organic Soil Lawn Treatment Granules

9/3
Scott's Turf Builder weed and feed 28-0-3
Revive Organic Soil Lawn Treatment Granules

9/20ish
Fungacide on FrontLawn Only. First use

10/10
Scott's Turf Builder wintergard 32-0-10

4/3/21
Scott's Turf Builder weed and feed 28-0-3
Revive Organic Soil Lawn Treatment Granules


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

Have you noticed if your neighbours growth rate is the same on the same side? Why don't you try to take it down to 2.5, then remove some of the thatch(before fertilizing)and probably change watering shedule. I had dethaching rake which I used a lot but it is too much manual work, so I got the Sun Joe Dethacher. My soil is sandy and the water drains much faster. Twice a week doesn't do good for me and with the dry weather in CO Evapotranspiration is much higher. I know Revive has wetting agent but you can try Hydretain as well. Have you notticed any pattern, have you had increased growth after fertilizing or soaking rain? Let's see if after the snow looks better.


----------



## MrHyt (Apr 17, 2021)

Good Morning!

Hope you got some good water from the snow!

I looked at your pics and I hate to say it, but it looks like Necrotic Ring Spot (NRS) to me. I am by no means a professional, but I saw something just like that in a neighbor's yard last year and when her sample came back it confirmed the diagnosis. I'd definitely start looking into that as it can be extremely difficult to rectify.

Local county extension offices will offer a diagnosis for free or a very small fee. My neighbor mentioned above sent a soil and grass sample to the Jefferson County Extension Office and received the results as well as plan for recovery within just a few days. I'd contact El Paso County Extension and see what they offer, or contact the Jefferson County Extension at (303) 637-8100 or [email protected] If you email pics they may be able to diagnose for free just looking at it.

Also, I have had much better luck avoiding fungal disease by watering in the morning just prior to dawn as opposed to letting the water sit on the lawn overnight. I follow a "cycle and soak" method and water just 3 days a week. In this process I water each zone for about 5-6 minutes, and allow it to cycle through all the zones, as opposed to one long watering cycle. Follow this for two additional cycles spaced about an hour apart. This allows all the water to penetrate the soil and avoid runoff. I get all the water on the lawn prior to 9:30 AM so it's nice and dry by nightfall.

EX: 
Cycle 1: All zones 5-6minutes at 6:00 AM

Cycle 2: All zones 5-6minutes at 7:00 AM

Cycle 3: All zones 5-6 minutes at 8:00 AM

Here is a phot of NRS:



Best of luck!


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

@Tassoty 
My backyard grows great. No other close neighbors' front lawns look great, but a few of them do get much better growth where it is growing.

I probably will take it down a bit this year, if I can't get the growth back. The first mowing of the year I do, which I did 3 weeks ago, I take it down to an inch and get rid of most of the undergrowth. When I took the soil samples there did not seem to be much hatching. My soil is pretty sandy also, on one sample (did not include this one) I went down to 8 inches and it's mostly sand by the time I got down that deep.

I'm planning to go to 3 days this year and see if that works better. I'll keep Hydretain in mind.

I've really not noticed a pattern. When it rains lots it does look better, but it does not grow more. Unlike when I fertilize the backyard, it never gets much of a growth spurt, and the areas that are not even 2 inches high don't grow much at all.


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

@MrHyt 
Thanks. I think that was the same thing I'd figured last fall. I do have an extra zone, so am planning to try 3 days instead of 2 this year. I was already watering close to morning. I was watering only 2 days a week, but pretty long cycles. like 25mins *2 runs. But am definitely going to play with that.


----------



## MrHyt (Apr 17, 2021)

I may be mistaken, but I think you also mentioned you fertilized before sending off the soil sample... those nutrients will likely skew the results a bit since they were recently added, but hopefully you'll still have a good idea of what you may need to get a good plan moving forward.

Adjusting the water should help. In the spring I do about 1" a week, and in the peak of summer I do 1.5" to 2.0". Also, in the summer you may consider using a fertilizer with a lower nitrogen content and higher potassium content so the grass isn't trying to push excessive growth during the hot season... push the heavy N in spring and fall. You can add in some iron in the summer to keep it green.


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

So since my last post, I bought a SunJoe dethatcher, of course after buying a manual one and realizing how hard work that was!  I pulled out 3 bags of mostly thatch from the 550 sq foot yard, so I'm hopeful that will help.

I also purchased some boron/Maganese and SOP and have some questions on the soil fertility thread
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=27207&p=383892#p383892

I've done nothing on the back yard and it is up to 3 inches pretty evenly now, but front lawn is still pretty scraggly after dethatching, but hoping it will look better soon now..

Here are some reference pictures of the front and back currently.

Front after aeration and dethatching. Still just barely growing. applied boron/magnese this morning, looking for guidance on sop



Here is the back. Up to a pretty consistent 3 inches and filling in nicely like usual. Also aerated back, but did not dethatch, will likely dethatch next spring after I mow it short again.



Thoughts?


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

Still struggling with the front yard. Have put some SOP on now, also some Boron and Manganeese. Also have put some nitrogen on once already, will put more on next weekend. I am applying the first fungicide tomorrow.

But it's doing the same thing it normally does, It is just barely growing. A bunch of it looks like this. Only a half inch tall and mostly growing out.

Any thoughts?



By contrast, we got a decent amount of moisture this week and the back yard is already at a solid 3 inches and had almost 1.5 inches of additional growth this week that I cut off.

Here is a picture further out of the front yard trouble spots.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How much is some nitrogen? What type?

I would apply 0.25lb of N/Ksqft with a fast nitrogen and see how it responds.


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

I see your dethaching was quite agressive. If I go agresive I usually follow up with 16-16-16 half rate right away and another application a week later. But most of the time I am using Richlawn (Turf Food 10-5-2). Have you put any humic? Have you consideted a full renovation? It is small area it wouldn't take too much time and money.


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

g-man said:


> How much is some nitrogen? What type?
> 
> I would apply 0.25lb of N/Ksqft with a fast nitrogen and see how it responds.


Can you get this without ordering it?

My dog peed in a spot on the lawn for about 5 seconds now 5ish days ago and I see where he peed just a bit is looking much better.

So far I applied some Scots Spring 26-0-3, and applied it at the setting of 3 on my ScottsBasic Rotary. I applied this on 4/17. Is there a better way for me to track how much when using a combined fertilizer? Should I weigh how much I put on?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ideally you weight it before applying so you know how much. Right now you can weight what is on the bag and subtract from the bag label weight.

Then take that amount and multiply by 0.26 (from the 26-0-3). That will give you the total amount of nitrogen you used. Lastly, you will divide this amount by the sqft of your yard.

In the future you can determine the weight by dividing the desired nitrogen (eg. 0.25lb) by the nitrogen percent of the product (.26 in this case). This yields around 1lb of product to get 0.25lb of N.


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

g-man said:


> How much is some nitrogen? What type?
> 
> I would apply 0.25lb of N/Ksqft with a fast nitrogen and see how it responds.


Would this work?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/15-lbs-3500-sq-ft-Ammonium-Sulfate-Lawn-Fertilizer-21-0-0-904498/315672654

Then for 500sq ft it would be roughly

1.25 (lbs) * .21(percentage) = .2625
1.25/2 = .6 lbs or 10oz


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

So I added 10ozs of a 20-10-5-8S-3FE fertilizer. Again this is 500 sqft

Unfortunately as normally happens it is now putting out seed heads without ever getting tall.

I believe this is where I stand right now.

Thoughts on next? I'm thinking of another Nitrogen in a few weeks? Seems like it's going to be tough to get to the soil sample recommendation if I don't do quite a bit.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2019)

How is your front yard shorter than your back yard? At this point in the season they should be equal. Two different mowing heights?


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

Jackson said:


> How is your front yard shorter than your back yard? At this point in the season they should be equal. Two different mowing heights?


The million dollar question. That's why I'm on here, trying to figure out how to change up my front yard up to get it to grow. Before this year I treated them the same fertilizer-wise. The front just does not grow.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

How many pounds/bags of the pre-emergence and weed & feed are you putting down annually? Do you use any other herbicide?


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2019)

GregFromCos said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > How is your front yard shorter than your back yard? At this point in the season they should be equal. Two different mowing heights?
> ...


The correct answer is soil test.

If it were my lawn - More fertilizer on the whole lawn!!! Hit it with urea and it will grow like a monster.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Jackson he already did a soil test. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=376450#p376450

Nothing in that soil test that could cause his issues. He also posted his fert applications.


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> How many pounds/bags of the pre-emergence and weed & feed are you putting down annually? Do you use any other herbicide?


Prior to this year I put 3 applications a year of it on. I used the standard setting on my spreader of 3.5, which is says would put 2.5 lbs per 1000 feet. I've not put any of it on this year yet.

I would also spot spray with Weed Be Gone if any weeds would come up. But was pretty rare.


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

Jackson said:


> GregFromCos said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Here is the soil test thread.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=27207&p=383892#p383892


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2019)

Have you ever measured the distance between your blade and the floor of your garage? Your height of cut appears under 2" from the photos.

1.3 lbs of nitrogen in the low side... You need some pounds on the ground. I personally would shoot for 4lbs minimum per year on a lawn that looks like yours. You can cut back to a maintenance amount once you get the lawn where you want it.

Urea. Don't be afraid of it - measure out a lb of urea per 1k ft (3.5 on a Scott's basic is a safe setting) - that is .46 lbs of nitrogen per week - Set the spreader low and go until it's all spread - hit it every week for the next month after you mow. Front and back will look noticeably thicker, greener, healthier - when the lawn gets where you want it, cut back and feed as needed.


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

With the slow grow he had I would go against the grain and suggest to do even a pound of Nitrogen per 1000 and if this doesn't work N is definitely not the issue. @GregFromCos I hope you had similar weather as the metro area (we had good two day rain here with more to come). Just "Throw'er dawn". All my granular went dawn yesterday before the rain.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2019)

Tassoty said:


> With the slow grow he had I would go against the grain and suggest to do even a pound of Nitrogen per 1000 and if this doesn't work N is definitely not the issue. @GregFromCos I hope you had similar weather as the metro area (we had good two day rain here with more to come). Just "Throw'er dawn". All my granular went dawn yesterday before the rain.


Personally, that's what I would do.... But id tell someone that isn't as comfortable with urea to take it slow so that they can get comfortable first.


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Have you ever measured the distance between your blade and the floor of your garage? Your height of cut appears under 2" from the photos.
> 
> 1.3 lbs of nitrogen in the low side... You need some pounds on the ground. I personally would shoot for 4lbs minimum per year on a lawn that looks like yours. You can cut back to a maintenance amount once you get the lawn where you want it.
> 
> Urea. Don't be afraid of it - measure out a lb of urea per 1k ft (3.5 on a Scott's basic is a safe setting) - that is .46 lbs of nitrogen per week - Set the spreader low and go until it's all spread - hit it every week for the next month after you mow. Front and back will look noticeably thicker, greener, healthier - when the lawn gets where you want it, cut back and feed as needed.


The lawn mower blades are fine, The issue is it's just not cutting in the front yard because it's too short. In the back yard I get out my tape measure and where it cuts it's just over 3 inches.

I'm learning towards lots more nitrogen also. I see a couple spots now where dogs have peed near the front and the grass there is actually growing much better.


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Tassoty said:
> 
> 
> > With the slow grow he had I would go against the grain and suggest to do even a pound of Nitrogen per 1000 and if this doesn't work N is definitely not the issue. @GregFromCos I hope you had similar weather as the metro area (we had good two day rain here with more to come). Just "Throw'er dawn". All my granular went dawn yesterday before the rain.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. I think I'm going to get some AMS this week and put it on before my next watering.


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

I've been putting on more Nitrogen now. Where the lawn was still healthy it is finally starting to grow a bit. Unfortunately where the grass was very short its not doing much better, but guessing that has more to do with the heat. Wish I'd started this early April, rather than late May. 



Guessing I should try to oversee at some point. Probably 2/3 of the lawn looks good enough to not oversee now, but about 1/3 is looking pretty scraggly now.

At least so far no signs of the Necrotic Ring Spot returning. Next fungicide application this week.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2019)

Is that total in lbs/sq ft?

If you are not doing an aggressive nitrogen plan in the fall, you need 2x as much N before the summer as you are putting down. You can still spoon-feed but honestly I would use something like milorganite at this point or I would tap out until the weather breaks and hammer it then.


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Is that total in lbs/sq ft?
> 
> If you are not doing an aggressive nitrogen plan in the fall, you need 2x as much N before the summer as you are putting down. You can still spoon-feed but honestly I would use something like milorganite at this point or I would tap out until the weather breaks and hammer it then.


I think some of the initial advice I got that my Nitrogen was not bad was just off. I'm going to do one more week of this and then back off a bit until it cools a bit. I'm having to spot water so much right now my guess is I'm just leaching it off a ton. Even thru the heat, it is finally looking so much better. Just mowed today and about 2/3 of it actually had enough growth to finally cut a tiny bit off mowing at about 2.75.


----------



## GregFromCos (Sep 26, 2020)

Time for an update here. The front lawn is looking much better now! I would say 80% of it is now at 3 inches and growing some every week. Probably 40% of it is very thick now, and controlling weeds well. I'm assuming the rest will thicken up over time if I don't mess up. Also no sign of Necrotic Ringspot this year yet so the combination of fungicide and backing off on watering a bit I think helped.

A couple of pictures.





Since the last time I posted I took @Tassoty's advice and started dumping nitrogen on it for a month. This is where I'm at now.



That was the point where it really seemed to start growing.

So my plan is to put 2 more applications similar to the 7/19 application. One at the end of August, the next early to mid-October. What would you all recommend for that last application? I normally use the Scotts winter guard which is 32-n 10-k2o 6-s, but have seen some say to do more N on that last application. What would you recommend given what I've done?

Anything else you would do?

Then next year, my plan is to get a soil sample early and see what the N looks like and if I need to get a decent amount of N on, to get it on earlier than June so I get more growth early.

Now I have a big issue with rabbits, since it's so much better. I'm the crazy man chasing rabbits off his lawn now!

Thanks again for all of the help.


----------



## foxcmf (Aug 5, 2021)

Looks like you might have this figured out. This thread came up because I searched for rabbits. Anyway, I was going to ask/suggest how you are shoveling the snow and ask if you salt your driveway and/or sidewalk. I don't know how this would affect things, but I'm sure a bunch of salt wouldn't be good for the grass.


----------



## michaelkvance (Nov 1, 2021)

Great to see some progress down in the Springs! What did you put on your lawn for winterizer?


----------

